# November 16 Race at Medora Avenue Raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sun Nov 16th Doors open at 11 am Races start at 12 Classes will be Skinny and Fat tire Tjets GLSS rules,with a 1 min qualifier race followed with a A & B mains for both.Then using the current Indy car chassis we will run Dune Buggy bodies must have a windshield and driver,bodies can be lightened and lowered.If we have time we may also run a Iroc and Fray for those who want to stay.$7 Entry gets racin,pizza and plaques for a mains and Dune Buggy.I am located 10 minutes off the Indiana Toll Road and 80/94 In Portage Indiana


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Getting ready, be there :dude:

Sorry, got my weekends mixed up, Dune Buggy ready but gonna be out of town. Have Fun


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up !


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm on 7 10s at Bethlehem. Won't make it unless sunday gets shutdown for some reason. Wrangler and Noe should be there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> I'm on 7 10s at Bethlehem. Won't make it unless sunday gets shutdown for some reason. Wrangler and Noe should be there


Honda will take your spot on the podium!
:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hate when work gets in the way of racin!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> I hate when work gets in the way of racin!


A true Fray racer would quit work and concentrate on racing. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No wonder I suck!!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Posting races on line a week or two ahead of time may work for some. With all the balls in the air that I currently balance it just doesn't work for me. 

Why can't the GLSS come up with something like the following? Pickup races could be added between monthly events but at least we would know what is coming far enough in advance to plan. Not looking for points or anything else. I am just looking a base schedule that I can attempt to plan life around.

Here is the 2015 USSCA Scale Racing Series Race Schedule:

January 3, 2015: Penrose Raceway, Sterling, IL
February 28, 2015: At the Track, South Bend, IN
March 21, 2015, WISCRS, Gladstone, IL
April 11, 2015: Thazer Raceway, South Bend, IN
September 26, 2015: Chicagoland Raceway, Westmont, IL
October 17, 2015: Lucky Bob's Raceway, Milwaukee, WI
November 14, 2015: USSCA Nationals & Championship Race @ Chicagoland Raceway, Westmont, IL

Will be racing the following:

4" NASCAR w/ Falcon 7 Motor, 4.5" FCR NASCAR w/ Proslot Balanced 16D motor, Dirt Late Model w/ Contender Motor, GT-1 w/ either Hawk 7 or Falcon, GTP w/ Contender Motor, Retro Can-Am w/ Retro Hawk Motor.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

SDMedanic said:


> Posting races on line a week or two ahead of time may work for some. With all the balls in the air that I currently balance it just doesn't work for me.
> 
> Why can't the GLSS come up with something like the following? Pickup races could be added between monthly events but at least we would know what is coming far enough in advance to plan. Not looking for points or anything else. I am just looking a base schedule that I can attempt to plan life around.
> 
> ...


Steve, 
Neither I or Mike W. have the luxury of knowing our work schedule ahead of time by more than a week or two and that is why we can't plan races months ahead of time.If I had to plan races that far in advance I wouldn't be able to have any.Al has announced his New Years day race almost 2 months ahead of time..I believe I hosted 4 races last year,how many did you host?If our scheduling doesn't suit you maybe you should race with the USSCA or plan a race at your house months in advance.We have been planning our races like this for years and our group has survived when others have vanished.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I understand your situation, Steve. I try to give as much lead time on races as I can, but sometimes I just have to look for opportunity when it comes. The series you cited is all at businesses, not individual's homes. Makes a big difference. I know Jeff's situation can be similar to Rick's and Mike's. We'd love to see you at whatever races you can make, but we have to work with what we've got. For the record, GLSS is not a club or orginization. We are just a group of racers who agree to race under a consistent set of rules.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have no idea where this is......lol.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Chicagoland/NW Indiana... Bit of a drive for ya! :lol:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Chicagoland/NW Indiana... Bit of a drive for ya! :lol:


Hell it's less than half way across the country. What keeps me here is the weather. So that means the Pro/Am Winter Run Offs need to be held in Arizona. That's if you boys can put up with the harsh Arizona winters. On any given day in December or Janurary could be in the 70's with humidity reaching 40% or some gawd awful height.

If I get my Amature track built this winter the Amature races can be held right here in Maricopa at Road Aurora.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

RjAFX said:


> I have no idea where this is......lol.


If you read the first post it says Portage Indiana


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I got that dune buggy ready to race! See you in the morning.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I used the series as a typical reference. Sorry, I wont do that again. I typically hold two races a year. Last year was an off year as this one will be.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

brownie374 said:


> If you read the first post it says Portage Indiana


like i know where that is ..... lol


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

not gonna make it , i caught a cold . see you guys next race


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That was some mighty competitive racing today! A few races decided by just a few feet and one by 6 inches! Thanks for having us over, Rick.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will post pictures of the cars later tonight. Al, I will take that win even if we were racing the B main. The racing was fast and Rick had the Tri-fect-da 
today winning all 3 races.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was a good race and hey, it bumped you to the A main. Well done!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

And I got second in the A main. I'll take that any time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race results*

We had 11 racers come to race 2 racers that had never been to the track good day of close racing a good time had by all first up was a Dune Buggy we had 10 racers for this class it was the same chassis as the Indy/hot rod class but with a dune buggy body.Rick 74, Wrangler Rich 71, Al 71, Mike 70, Sam 69,Darryll 64,Pat 63,Larry63,Bill 58,Ken 55. Next we ran 1 minute qualifier races for skinny and fat tire. Then we split up into 2 min heats A and B mains for both classes with a move up to the A for the winner of the B. B Main Skinny Tire Pat 69 ,Al 69 by inches,Ed 68,Wrangler 66, Bill 61,Ken 57.Next Up was A Main Skinny Tire Rick 73,Pat 72 Mike 71,Sam 69, Darrell 67,Larry 69. Next up was Fat tire B Main Darrell 81,Larry 79,Pat 79,Wrangler 78,Ken 69,Bill 65. Next up A Main Fat tire, Rick 88,Mike 87,Ed 84,Darrell 80,Sam 80,Al 80. There was also a Fray race which I forgot to print results. A good day of racin!:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Pictures from Rick's race.*

Here are some pics from Sundays races at Rick's. Dune Buggys and Skinny tire plus B and A main winning cars.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Beautiful track, great looking car's. Fun had by all, that's a good day.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Fat tire cars.*

Pictures of the Fat tire cars and the B & A main winners.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Here are some pics from Sundays races at Rick's. Dune Buggys and Skinny tire plus B and A main winning cars.


Hey how about the head on the second place dune buggy


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, I think that big-headed driver got slightly humiliated. His head might be deflated slightly after that......LOL


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was suprised the pictures came out so good with my old phone. lol


----------

